# Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2008)

Werbung 

*PureFishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder​*
Nachdem Pure Fishing zum langfristigen Partner geworden ist, gibt's nun jeden Monat was zu gewinnen. 

Zum einen wird jeden Monat Gerät oder Zubehör der Marken, die Pure Fishing verkauft, unter neuangemeldeten Mitgliedern verlost. 

Also von den Marken Berkley, ABU Garcia, Fenwick, Stren, Mitchell, Spider oder 7Strand. 

Zum anderen wurden auch die „Altmember" nicht von Pure Fishing vergessen - die müssen aber was dafür tun )) 

Und zwar hier:
*Da jetzt das Wetter wieder frühlingshaft ist und zudem meistens die Räuberschonzeit vorbei, wollen wir euch nicht so quälen. Diesmal reicht es uns, wenn ihr schreibt wofür ihr die Rolle einsetzen wollt.*


*Der Gewinn Mai​*
*Abu Stamina 4000 FD Art.Nr.1132823​*







Die neue Rollenserie Stamina von Abu Garcia ist die ideale Einstiegsrolle für viele Angelbereiche. Der ansprechende Preis und die umfangreiche Ausstattung machen diese Serie so attraktiv für preisbewusste Angler. Mit einem kräftigen Getriebe, 4 Kugellagern und einem IAR- Walzenlager (sofortiger Rücklaufstopp), Metall-Weitwurfspule und einer Graphit-Ersatzspule lässt diese Rolle keine Wünsche offen.


----------



## Franky D (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich würde sie zum Spinnfischen auf Forelle,Zander und Hecht an meinem Hausgewässer der Tauber einsetzen.


----------



## hecq (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Würde die Rolle zum Spinnfischen mit an die Bigge nehmen um Hech Zander und Co damit auf die Schuppen zu rücken.


----------



## Hechtchris (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich würde sie einsetzen fürs Karpfenfischen ! Da bräucht ich mal wieder ne neue Rolle ! #6


----------



## trixi-v-h (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich würde sie zum spinnen auf Hecht einsetzen,u.a in der Zschopau und der TS Kriebstein.


----------



## mightyeagle69 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich würde die Rolle der Jugend des ASV Assenheim zukommen lassen #6. Da würde sich bestimmt ein Jugendangler drüber freuen bei dem das Taschengeld hinten & vorne nicht reicht :z:z


----------



## Sholar (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich würde die Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Wels Hecht Zander und co an mienem vereinssee, dem Rhein udn der Erft benutzen, gleichzeitig brauch ich aba auch ne Rolle die ich fürs Schwimmbrot angeln in der Erft auf Karpfen udn Döbel benutzen kann, diese könnt ich mir ganz gut vorstellen..



Mfg Sholar


----------



## rotauge88 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Hallo. 
Ich würde sie zum Spinnangeln an diversen Baggerkuhlen in Ostfriesland benutzen 

edit: muss das nicht heißen "Gewinn im Mai"?


----------



## hechtangler-uede (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen die Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Barsch, Zander und Rapfen an der Uecker oder für Hecht auf dem KS Krugsdorf einzusetzen.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Da ich im letzten monat gewonnen habe lasse ich diesmal ein anderen gewinnen, da ich die Rolle ja quasi schon besitze!:vik:


----------



## Angelmati (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Hi,

Ich würde die schöne rolle beim spinnen in der elbe bei hamburg und deren nebengewässern der doven- und gosenelbe fischen.

          LG Mati


----------



## Ammersee-angler (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Hi,

ich bin auch wieder dabei


Gewässer: Ammersee (3.größter See in Bayern)

Zielfische: Zander, Hecht, GroßHecht, Rapfen und was noch so alles beißt.

Angelarten:
Schleppfischen und Spinnfischen vom Ufer und vom Boot.

Hoffe es klappt diesmal|wavey:


----------



## kulti007 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

ich würde sie beim angeln einsetzen  ich denke mal dort kann sie dann ihre stärken ausspielen #h


----------



## MarcinMaximus (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Schlepp- und Spinnfischen auf Hecht, Bársch, Zander und Forelle. Rhein, Sechs Seen Platte Duisburg und diverse Baggerlöcher.


----------



## Olinger-HH (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Moin,

ich würde damit Dropshot Angeln im Hamburger Hafen auf  Zander, Barsch und ggf. Wels, so wie Spinnangeln in der Alster auf alle Räuber... 

Gruß Olinger


----------



## oldmorpheus (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Hallo,

Würde die Rolle gerne zum Spinnfischen auf Zander und Hecht einsetzen.


:k


----------



## Sumsagro (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich würde die Rolle vor allem am Meer einsetzen, dort für Dorsche, Heringe, Hornis und Platten.


----------



## redOlly96 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Moin,
ich denke auf eine Abu Garcia Rute gehört eine Abu Garcia Rolle und ich würde sie beim Spinnfischen in Leine und MLK einsetzen.
Petri Heil
Olly


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Moin,

würde die Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf alles was gerne an Kunstködern knabbert einsetzen, Gewässer:

1 Rheinhafen
6 Vereinseen
Rhein selbst


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Wenn die Rolle eine Ehe mit einer von meinen Ruten eingehen könnte würde ich die Trauung am Rheinhernekanal übernehmen#6
Wo sie zusammen den Rest ihres Lebens den Räubern nachstellen würden.


----------



## Gizi (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Moin, Ich würde die Rolle zum Zander angeln nehmen. #6


----------



## Vitali-KS (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Hi @ all,

ich würde die Rolle zum Spinnfischen in der Fulda auf Hecht und Zander einsetzen.

Gruß
Vitali


----------



## Würmchesbader (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Das wäre eine ideale Rolle um die Räuber in Ill, Rhein und im Elsaß einmal etwas zu verunsichern, indem auch Sie gejagt werden.


----------



## Ulli3D (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich würde sie zum leichten Spinnfischen im Rhein einsetzen.


----------



## Mefo (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

So ich würde sie zum Fischen auf Meerforelle , Dorsch
(Als Strandläufer oder Schleppen vom Pontoon z.B) einsetzen!


----------



## gringo92 (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

ich würde sie ersteinmal an meine spinrute basteln um damit auf hecht loszugehen
und danach es mal mit köfi und pose versuchen 
alles am privatgewässer


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Moin ,

alos Ich würde sie zum schweren Spinnfischen auf Hecht und Zander einsetzen.

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Sammael (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

ich würde sie als allrounder einsetzen:
feine multifile druff und dann auf hornhecht, karpfen, aal, mefo, usw

aber ich kenne ja mein glück...wahrscheinlich is das gute teil mal wieder nicht für mcih zu haben...

dann muss ich mit meinen billigrollen weiterfischen


(nein, dass ist kein gejammer, um die gunst auf mcih zu ziehen )


----------



## zrako (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

ich würde sie bei mir zu hause ins regal stellen


----------



## spin-paule (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Eine schicke Rolle... zum Spinnen an Kocher und Jagst!


----------



## auborne (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich würde mit der Rolle am WDK versuchen Zander zu fangen


----------



## Damyl (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Bei mir würde sie ihre Arbeit an der leichten Feederrute verrichten :q


----------



## pike1984 (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich würde sie wohl auch zum Feedern verwenden. Da sehe ich am ehesten Bedarf.|rolleyes


----------



## Cobra HH (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

also ich würde hauptsächlich zum spin- und gufiangeln benutzen sowie für das spiroangeln


----------



## Capt. Chaos (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich würd sie zum Spinnfischen an der Isar benutzen


----------



## Leo_72 (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Hi @ all, würde mich riesig über nen Gewinn freuen!
Würde damit die Rute meines Juniors aufmöbeln und nehmen sie zum Spinnfischen auf Forelle, Hecht in "unserem" heimischen Weiher.


----------



## BMG619 (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich würde die Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht benutzen, da meine normale Rolle zum spinnern gestern kaputt gegangen ist und ich jetzt mit irgendeiner ur-alten billig Rolle spinnern muss 

mfg
Steffen


----------



## bennie (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

als neue spinnrolle an meiner sportex
das getriebe der aktuellen macht langsam störende geräusche


----------



## Henryhst (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich würde die Rolle gerne zum Hecht und Zanderspinnfischen in den Boddengewässern von Rügen einsetzten....Vlt auch dorsch auf der Ostsee.

Lg Henryhst


----------



## ZanderKai (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Moin

ich würde die Rolle zum Spinnfischen benutzen auf Zander,Hecht und Co an vielen verschiedenen Seen und an der Weser|rolleyes


----------



## Welsmaus (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Hallo,

wenn alles klappt, dann geht es im Herbst zum Angeln nach Irland. Dort würde ich sie natürlich "rund um die Uhr" einsetzen. Falls es mit Irland nichts wird, dann fliegen wir noch einmal nach Lanzarote. Auch dort würde ich sie benutzen, z.B. zum Meeräschen angeln. Und natürlich an meinen Hausgewässern: Baggersee, Teiche, Flüsse.

Liebe Grüße

Welsmaus


----------



## lacrosse (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

wir fahren ende august das erste mal nach norwegen und da wärs natürlich schon fein mit ner neuen spule auf fischjagd zu gehen. 
getreu dem motto: neues urlaubsland - neue spule


----------



## onkelzfan (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

hallöschen,

ich würd die Rolle gerne zum Spinnfischen nutzen, da ich letztes Jahr erst mit dem angeln begonnen haben würde ich gerne dieses Jahr einen Super start mit super Gerät hinlegen um Hecht und Zander nachzustellen.

lG Sebastian


----------



## Hackersepp (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Zum Jiggen auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch wäre sie in Verbindung mit einer Speedmaster eine schöne  Kombo.

Gruß Hackersepp


----------



## Zanderhunter01 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Hi bei mir würde sie hundertprozentig beim Zander und Hecht Angeln zum Einsatz kommen.
Mein Hausgewässer ist einerseits die Lippe und andererseits der Datteln-Hamm-Kanal. 

Viel Glück an alle die mitmachen.


----------



## feedex (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Für mich wäre eine Einsatzmöglichkeit das Feedern am Main.


----------



## taupo_tiger (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Guten Morgen,

ihr könnt abbrechen.
Ich habe antike Rechtsansprüche auf die Rolle.


Der erste Satz aus Ovids Metamorphosen:

Stamina prima sata est rota quae vindice nullo
sponte sua sine lege viam ad meum incipit.

zu deutsch:

Die erste Rolle Stamina ist geschaffen worden, die ohne Preisrichter freiwillig ohne Vorschrift den Weg zu mir beginnt.

:vik:

ps: einsetzen werde ich sie beim pokern, um eine abu ambassadeur zu gewinnen

:q:q

*duckundweg* - schönen tag und viel spaß noch!


----------



## Schreck2 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Hallo,
ich würde sie zum Spinnfischen auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht und Rapfen einsetzen. Wenn es dazu kommt sieht sie die Havel, diverse Seen der Mecklenburgischen Seenplatte u.v.m.
MfG|wavey:


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Hi,
ich würde die Rolle für Hecht, Zander und Barsch zum Spinnen einsetzen. Sollte Sie den Weg zu mir finden, wird sie u.a. Thüringer Talsperren, Baggerseen und die Elbe kennenlernen. Meine alte Spinnrolle würde ich der Jugend unseres Angelvereins machen. Die bekommt immer mein älteres Angelgerät #:

Wäre meine erste Abu Rolle.

mfg und einen erfolgreichen Mai, #h
demo


----------



## Petterson (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ist zwar schon weit im Jahr, aber Aalutten wurden glaub ich noch nicht genannt. Und bis es wieder soweit ist, gehts den Aalen an den Kragen. Oder den Karpfen. Oder Hecht und Zander...hat halt die richtige "A(a)lroundergröße!


----------



## Khaane (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Für das Grundangeln würde ich die Rolle einsetzen, um hochwertigere Rollen zu schonen.

Direkt und ehrlich


----------



## Archer (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich würde die Rolle zum Angeln auf Hecht und Zander einsetzen und vielleicht auch mal auf die Ostsee zum Dorschangeln mitnehmen.


----------



## yeti41 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Die Rolle würde ich doch glatt meinem Sohn schenken, der jammert immer, daß Papa die besseren Rollen hat ... :vikstimmt aber nicht ...)!


----------



## addicted (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Würde sie am Bodensee zum Spinnfischen auf Barsch und Zander einsetzen.


----------



## der-jorge (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

ich würde die rolle in meinem sommer urlaub in Portugal erstmal auf herz und nieren austesten und nach meinem urlaub hier ein test bericht verhöfentlichen


----------



## captain-sparrow (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

#h
tja was soll ich sagen,

habe bisher in meinem Leben erst einen einzigen Fisch beim Spinnen keschern können und das war ein Rapfen.

Bei zehn Jahren angeln ein bißchen dünn, woran es liegt, kein Ahnung (Frust hoch zehn).

Also kann ich nur versprechen meine Köder regelmäßig damit in der Sieg und im Rhein zu baden.

Aber vielleicht klappt es ja mit einer solchen Rolle mal einen Hecht, Zander oder Barsch zu keschern.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Case (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Als Rolle an der Stellfischrute dürfte sie wohl taugen. 
Ich könnte dann meine 30 Jahre alte Quick 550 in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand schicken. 


Case


----------



## aal60 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Auch ich würde die Rolle zum Spinnfischen einsetzen, für Barsch, Zander und Hecht.

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Scherny (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

zum angeln auf barsch!

mir würde noch eine rolle fehlen da ich neuling bin was das angeln angeht könnte ich sie sehr gut gebrauchen:m


----------



## Jens0883 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich würde die Rolle zum feedern und zum Spinnfischen benutzen.


----------



## pikehunter (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Hallo und Petri Heil!

Sollte mir das Glück hold sein und mir die Rolle zukommen lassen, dann werde ich sie zum Spinnfischen, Jiggen, Schleppfischen und zum angeln mit dem toten Köfi vom Boot als auch vom Ufer einsetzen, sowohl an meinen Vereinsgewässern als auch an den mecklenburgischen Seen im Urlaub.

Beste Grüße 
pikehunter


----------



## Dieter1952 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

_Barsche fangen an der Ems._


----------



## don rhabano (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Hi,
ich würde sie nur zum Spinnfischen verwenden. Ebenfalls im Sommer am Lipno-Stausee auf kapitale Räuber.
konni


----------



## alekzander (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

zum spinnfischen am rhein, würde ich sie verwenden


----------



## Strykee (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Hallo,

Ich würde diese tolle Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht, Barsch, Zander und Forelle am Rhein, Lippe sowie am Kanal benutzen und auch zum Ansitzangeln auf Aal und Zander mit KöFi und Wurm in den selben Gewässern.

Gruss Sebastian


----------



## Bernimausi (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Moin,

ich frage mich, ob diese Rolle wohl für die Ostsee in Sachen Gummi...
wohl tauglich ist. Denke ich würde es gerne testen und mal einen Bericht drüber schreiben.

gruß Bernimausi


----------



## Kampflaus (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Moin,

Ich würde die Rolle auf Herz und Nieren prüfen beim Schleppangeln und ob die auch schön robust ist, weil die muss schließlich was aushalten, wenn sie in meinem Fahrradanhänger hin und her poltert.
Einsetzen würde ich sie entweder bei uns an der Haaren (kleiner Fluss) oder am Bornhorster See( 40hektar großer See in Ol).

mgf laus


----------



## Eddy_07 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Moin,

ich glaube die Rolle will zu mir und mir dabei helfen Ostseeleoparden ins Boot zu holen - was ich natürlich super finden würde #6

Gruß Eddy


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

4000er ist für´s Spinnfischen n bissl gross, ich würde sie zum Feederfischen am Rhein nehmen#h


----------



## Hechtsprung (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

ich würde die Rolle zum angeln auf Zander und AAL in der Elbe ( hamburg und s.-h. ) nutzen


----------



## jerk08 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

hallo,
ich würde die Rolle ebenfalls für´s Zanderangeln hier in Hamburg nutzen, damit ich ab diesem Jahr da auch ordentlich mitmischen kann! Außerdem wäre sie mir an der Kieler Förde mein Helfer!

Jörg


----------



## c-laui (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Moin.
Ich würde die Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht und Zander in der Elbe bei Bleckede einsetzen.
Vielleicht aber auch fürs Angeln mit Köfi.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

ich würde sie benutzen für forellenseen, zander und barsch hier in der elbe oder in der ostsee hornis, mefos und platte damit jagen


----------



## Micky (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich würde mich über die Rolle zum einen als Geburtstagsgeschenk freuen und natürlich zum angeln... #h


----------



## zesch (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

da meine Rollen nie länger als ein Jahr "durchlaufen",

ist der Rollenverschleiß doch recht groß....

Rollen kann ich zum Hecht Angeln immer gebrauchen

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Die Rolle würde bei mir an Ruhr und Rhein zum Spinnfischen eingesetzt, beim Ansitz auf Aal wäre sie sicher auch dabei 

#6


----------



## Basti94 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich würde sie fürs Forellenangeln benutzen da meine eine langsam kaputt geht.


----------



## don rhabano (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich würde sie an meinem Vereinsgewässer auf Großzander einsetzen.---Also zum Spinnfischen.Wär suppi wenns klappen würde, euer Konni


----------



## EsoxPeter (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

würde sie beim Spinnen an der Mur in der Stmk verwenden. Eventuelle Huchendrills würden damit bestimmt Spass machen. 

An anderen Gewässern der Stmk gibs natürlich auch massenhaft Hechte und Zander denen ich mit der Stamina 4000d nachstellen würde.

Greetz
Peter


----------



## flexxxone (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Da über die Hälfte meines Materials noch nicht ersetzt ist , werde ich die wohl für's Spinnen und Grundangeln und weiß nich was noch alles einsetzen...

nur solange ich sie nich hab' - kann ich sie nich einsetzen!#c

servus 
flexxxone


----------



## Carp'diem (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich würde mit der Rolle auf Brassen in der Alster angeln...Gruß


----------



## feeder67 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

nabend ich würde mit der rolle eine meiner neuen spinnruten ausstatten.und damit zum gufi angeln an den rhk den reihn und die lippe gehen.dann ist sie bei der von wallerkalle, mit dem ich  öfter angeln gehe,famielien zusammen führug also.viel petri heil an alle gruß joachim|wavey:


----------



## wessirobert (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Servus

Natürlich zum Spinnfischen am Main!!!
Vieleicht wird es dieses Jahr was mit Hecht und Zander.

_________________________________

A Schwob en Underfranga


----------



## Bxxasialemao (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ola gente,
ich würde Eure Rolle mit in mein zweites Zuhause nach Natal in Brasilien nehmen, wo ich jedes Jahr zwischen 2 und 6 Monaten den einheimischen Robalos und Xareus nachstelle. Schöne und kampfstarke Raubfische.
Somit wäre die Rolle also auch in Südamerika vertreten.|wavey:


----------



## flori66 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich würde sie gern meiner Freundin schenken, dass sie auch eine Spinnrolle für nörtliche Kanäle hat.


----------



## Feedermaik (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Würde sie zum Spinnen im Donaudelta benutzen.

Gruss,Feedermaik


----------



## Honeyball (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich würde Stamina an mein Tischchen setzen, sie von meinem Tellerchen essen lassen und sie in meinem Bettchen schlafen lassen... :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## blackeye (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

ich würde sie gerne in meinem hausgewässern lippe und d-h-k zum spinnen einsetzten
die fische warten ja|wavey:


----------



## jobstei (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Servus,
ich würde die Rolle zum Schleppen, vielleicheit auch zum Vertikalangeln und auf jedenfall zum Angeln mit Köderfischn am Wolfgangsee hernehmen.
Auf Hecht, Zander, Seeforelle und Aiteln solls dann gehn.
mtg jobstei


----------



## frogile (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich würd n 50 g Blei hin tun und Kormorane schiessen .
Rettet die Äschen und Forellen


----------



## Mefo67 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Moin,Moin die würde bei mir sehr gut rein passen.Diese Rolle würde ich zum
schleppen mit Spiro auf Forelle nehmen.   :vik:

Gruß  Mefo67


----------



## Freder (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich würde die Rolle einem Freund, der mit dem Angeln beginnen will, schenken.#6


----------



## Falconetti (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

ich würde sie für zander im MDK benutzen


----------



## Dirk30 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Die Rolle schenke ich meinem Vater nächsten Monat zur Silberhochzeit. Da würde er sich bestimmt drüber freuen. Aber erst müßte ich sie hier gewinnen, damit mein Vater sie auch kriegen kann.


----------



## angler1992 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

also ich würde sie auch zum spinnfischen benutzen für zander,hecht,forelle ,barsch,döbel was es eben zu spinnen gibt xD


----------



## Angler-NRW (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich würde sie einem Kumpel schenken, weil er finanziell nicht in der Lage ist, sich gutes (teureres) Angelgerät zu leisten. Ich denke er hätte so ein schickes Röllecken aber mal verdient. :m

MFG  Basti #h


----------



## sven_p (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

ich würde sie in den Kreis meiner Spinnangelausrüstung einweihen. Dort wird sie zwischen meinen Gufis und und Spinnern höchsten Ruhm genießen


----------



## Chrizzi (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ahoi!

Die Rolle würde ich für's "schwere" Gummifischen/Blinkern auf Zander und Hecht nehmen. Ab und anmal sollte sie auch den ein oder anderen Aal beim Ansitz zu sehen bekommen, wenn ich grad keine andere Rolle finde. 


Gruß Chrizzi


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Würde die Rolle bei ebay (r)einsetzen

mfg Flo


----------



## zanderzahn (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

...ich würde die rolle sofort an meine spinnrute montieren, da meine alte sänger rolle an allen ecken und enden ächzt, wenn ich nur auswerfe....:m


----------



## Tokker (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich würde sie,so wie viele auch,selber nutzen wollen.Zum Spinnangeln an Elbe und größeren Seen.Mit bißchen Glück vielleicht bald  denn die Schonzeit ist bei uns am 1.6. vorbei.


Grüße,Tokker


----------



## iche112 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

*Hallo
*Also ich würde mit der Rolle Spinnfischen auf Hecht, Zander und co in der Elbe und in der Oste.

MfG


----------



## LocalPower (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

An meine Spinne bappen, und damit in Berlin/Brandenburger Gewässern dieses Jahr mal die Hechte ärgern |wavey:


----------



## tsgfrade (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

ich würd sie bei uns am Main für die Barsch und Zander Angelei nutzen.


----------



## Big Man (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Das wäre doch die richtige Rolle für meine BLACK BULL Spinn und Jerkbaitrute.
Die würde dann an das Spinngriffteil kommen und mit den Wobblern die Hechte ärgern:q


----------



## Ducati 999 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Hallo

ich würde auf Hechte,Zander und Barsch in der Donau Angeln,
in der Aschach auf Forellen und Karpfen fischen.

mfg. Ducati 999


----------



## Zakspeed (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Hallo,
würde die Rolle gerne auf Zander in der Elbe und evtl. in der Ostsee auf Dorsch probieren.


----------



## Anjolus (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Moin,
würde mit der Rolle und einer passenden Rute die Gewässer hier in Ostfriesland unsicher machen (beim Spinnfischen)
Gruß
Anjolus


----------



## angler4711 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Moin!

Ich würde die Rolle zum Spinnfischen benutzen, weil
ich dafür mal wieder eine neue brauche.
Ausprobieren würde ich sie in meinen Hausgewässern
als erstes.




Petri Heil



            Angler4711


----------



## Pete86 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich würde Sie zum Spinnfischen auf Barsch nehmen.


----------



## sascha&susanne (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

moin moin 
auch ich würde die rolle gerne zum spinnfischen in den gewässern der AV Jever benutzen

:q


----------



## PBMaddin86 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Na dann mach ich doch auch mal mit mit meinem 2. Beitrag hier!

Ich würde die Rolle zum Spinnfischen am Rhein, Main und meinen 2 Vereinsseen benutzen!

Zielfische wären hauptsächlich Hecht und Zander! Natürlich werde ich den ein oder anderen Tag mit unsere jugend auch mal mit auf Barsch gehen und hoffen, dank der neuen Rolle,

den ein oder anderen Räuber mehr im Kescher zu haben!

Zusätzlich werd ich die Rolle dann noch mit an den Forellensee und in die Türkei mit nehmen!

Sie sollte ja auch mal Wasser außerhalb der EU sehen!

Keine Angst!!! 

Nicht fürs Meer sondern für den Manavgat oder wie der andere klei´be Fluß bei Side gleich nochmal heißt

:vik::l:l:l


----------



## Johnnie Walker (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Hecht, Hecht und nochmal Hecht!


----------



## xantener (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Tach auch 

Ich würde die Rolle gerne zum Zander Angeln am Rhein zwischen Wesel und Xanten benutzen :m.


----------



## Upi (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Moin!
Ich würde die Rolle zum Ansitz angeln auf Zander nehmen da eine meiner Rollen schon so komische Geräusche von sich gibt, in Ostfriesischen Gewässern.


----------



## Zanderfreund100 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Hallo!

Ich würde die Rolle benützen um meine selbstgebauten Wobbler in Schwung zu bringen.
An meinen Stammgewässern Donau, Aschach, Traun auf Hecht, Zander & Barsch natürlich!

Mfg, Simeon Limberger


----------



## Zanderfreund100 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Hallo!

Ich würde mit der Rolle meine Eigenbauwobbler in Schwung bringen! An der Donau, Aschach & Traun. Auf Hecht, Barsch & Zander natürlich!

Mfg, Simeon Limberger


----------



## Achim K. (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Hallo,

mach dann auch mal wieder mit. Würde sie gerne mal im Vergleich zu meinen Shimanos testen......Zielfisch wie die meissten....Hecht, Zander, Barsch etc....am See und Fließgewässer.

Gruß

Achim


----------



## divemarc (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Spinnfischen auf haupsächlich Hecht und Barsch in und um Berlin wäre mein Einsatzgebiet für diese Rolle.


----------



## Hopsi24 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

*Also ich würde mir erst einmal eine Frau damit angeln und wenn das dann funktioniert kommen auch die Fische dran!!! *


----------



## wolliwusel (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Hallo.

Und wieder einer der die Rolle gewinnen möchte. Würde Sie zum Spinnfischen auf Barsch und Zander einsetzen, am Rursee.

Allzeit Petri Heil wünscht wolliwusel


----------



## bagus (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Auch jeden Fall zum Spinnfischen. 
Gehe meistens auf Hecht vom Boot aus auf dem Edersee.
Und der ist ja für seine Brachtexemplare bekannt ;-)


----------



## Zanderstipper (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Definitiv: Pilken vom Kutter auf der Ostsee!!


----------



## Ziegenbein (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich würde diese Rolle meinen kleinen Bruder schenken, der ist 11 jahre alt
er würde damit in der Wakenitz auf Hecht und Barsch sein glück versuchen und für Hering in der Trave.

Er liebt Heringsangeln :k

Als Jungangler/Nachwuchsangler kann er die sehr gut gebrauchen :vik:


----------



## Juergen24 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Hallo,
ich wollte mir eine Rolle für das Friedfischangeln anschaffen.
Da kommt mir diese Rolle sehr gelegen!!
Petri!!
Juergen24


----------



## Mikesch (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Sicher ist die Rolle an einem der größten Seen Deutschlands zum Hecht- u. Zanderfang einsetzbar, wenn Sie nicht anderweitig zum Einsatz kommt.


----------



## parser022 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Hallo,

mein Einsatzgebiet fuer diese Rolle ist sehr vielfaeltig. Da ich gerade in Portugal bin, wuerde ich die Rolle sowohl fuers Spinnangeln im Suesswasser auf Schwarzbarsch (Wobbler, Gummikoeder) und Hecht (Jerkbait) benuetzen, als auch im Pazifik zum Spinnangeln auf Wolfsbarsch, oder zum Ansitzen auf Sargo und Dorade.

Liebe Gruesse aus dem Sueden,
parser022


----------



## Nolte (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Hy Parser:q

Pazifik?????...

Meinst du Atlantik und Mitellmeer oder?:q


FC


----------



## Artos59 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Zuerst würde ich sie benutzen, um wie immer keine Hechte zu fangen, danach um Barschen das Überleben zu sichern und als Beifang Zander auszuschließen. Ich denke, dass ich von allen Bewerbern die größte Bandbreite des professionellen angelns abdecke, denn diese Rolle wird nach jahrelangem Gebrauch bei guter Pflege am Schluß dazu eingesetzt, um mit ihr in Rostock keine Heringe zu fangen. Darüber hinaus wäre ich auch noch bereit, dem Sponsor detailierte Berichte zeitnah über die erfolgreich verlebten Schneider-Angeltage zukommen zu lassen. Über eine positive Nachricht zu meiner Bewerbung würde ich mich sehr freuen. Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, biete ich mich für ein unentgeltliches Praktikum mit ausgeschriebener Rolle an. Die Möglichkeit der Einwerbung von Fördermitteln im Ministerium für Landwirtschaft des Landes Mecklenburg-Vorpommern bitte ich in diesem Zusammenhang zu prüfen. Mit einem siegessicherem PETRI HEIL verbleibe ich erwartend

artos59


----------



## Seeforellenjäger (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Hallo, ich würde die Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht, Salmoniden, Barsche und Döbel in der Iller und versch. Baggerseen einsetzen. Bin fast jeden Tag am Wasser!
Gruß
Tobi


----------



## waldfee (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Aal in meinem Forellenbach.


MfG


----------



## Qujo (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht, Bársch, Zander und Forelle. Weser, Emmer und Kiesteich.#6


----------



## pk0312 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

ich würde die rolle zum spinnfischen auf Hecht und Zander einsetzen


----------



## Jacky Fan (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich werde die Rolle an meine KöFi Rute montieren und die Hechte und Zander im
 Ems Jade Kanal damit verrückt machen.


----------



## heinz g (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

ich würde sie beim angeln auf Aal benutzen.

mfg.
heinz g


----------



## atibandi (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

also ich würde dir rolle zum spinnfischen nehmen und habe dieses jahr das große glück noch nach schweden und finnland zu kommen wo sie natürlich zum einsatzt kommen würde!
in der heimat würde ich sie an am rhein auf rapfen und zander einsetzen!
grüße matti


----------



## F1SCHER (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

bei mir müsste sie mehrere sachen mitmachen ! 
die wären :
leichtes spinnfischen
mit dem wobbler umgehen 
gelegentlich auf aal
wenn es meine zeit dann noch erlaubt auf saisonfische wie hering,makrele usw


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Bewerbe mich hiermit auch für die Rolle....|uhoh::m

Ich würde sie entweder zum Spinnfischen am Vereinssee einsetzten oder zum Aalangeln .


Gruß
Stefan|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Schuppilli (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich würde sie einfach zum Angeln benutzen !!!!!
Petri Heil           Schuppilli


----------



## Master Hecht (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

entweder zum spinnfischen am vereinsee auf Forelle, Zander und Hecht oder als winkelpicker rolle zum angeln auf weißfische oder forelllen an der ems...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Fischnix (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Juhu, würde die Rolle auch gerne gewinnen!!! :vik:

Würde Sie dieses Jahr ein wenig durch die Lande fahren und zum Spinnfischen am Rursee, Erdersee, Bleilochtalsperre und am Main einsetzen!! :m

Schöne Raubfischfotos mit eurer Rolle würde ich natürlich zur Verfügung stellen


----------



## Schnabeltier83 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Hallo Liebes Pure Fishing Team
Ich würde diese tolle Rolle zum Spinnfischen in meinen Angelgewässer der Talsperre Zeulenroda, auf Herz und Nieren testen !?
Gruß Peter


----------



## RobinDUB (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Hi!
Ich würde die Rolle zum Ansitz auf Karpfen und zum Spinnfischen verwenden.
Da ich noch jungangler bin, und nicht mein komplettes Geld für Angelgeräte ausgeben kann,
würde ich mich tierisch freuen diese Rolle zu gewinnen.

Lg
Robin


----------



## Thunder (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich würde die Rolle für alles nutzen was so in Frage kommt 
in meinen Hausgewässer.

mfg
Thunder


----------



## nordsidetuning (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

zum leichten spinnfichen auf seeforelle im fjord


----------



## Profi Hecht (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

ich würde sie zum Forellen und Brassen angeln verwenden meine alte rolle gibt den geist auf leider


----------



## esox hunter ef (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

petri heil,ich würde die rolle zum angeln auf hecht zander und barsch benutzen!!!


----------



## WhiteWolf (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

hallo!
ich würde die rolle zum spinnfischen an meinem hausgewässer verwenden, kleine wobbler natürlich auch.

schöne grüße aus dem vogelsbergkreis,
whitewolf


----------



## daddel1973 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich würde die Rolle zum Spinnfischen an der Weser oder beim Dorschangeln mit Gummi vom Boot vor Langeland verwenden.

lg
daddel1973


----------



## pommersche (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Hallo #h

Als ich letzten Samstag einen großen karpfen an der angel hatte und mir die rolle heiss gelaufen ist könnte ich dieso rolle gut gebrauchen, und ein mensch auf dieser welt währe wieder glücklicher beim nächsten drill ! 

Viel Spass und glück wünsch ich euch allen noch beim Fischen!


Grüsse aus Köln!!!


----------



## Sigma Supra (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Hmm,

das Teil ist was für weite Würfe - ich würde Sie wohl am Möttauer Weiher + Wölfersheimer Kraftwerksee zum Spinnfischen zusammen mit einer 3-Meter-Sportex oder auch zum Zanderangeln mit totem Fisch einsetzten.

Nicht unbedingt am Fluss, da tut es auch eine alte Sigma #6


----------



## GrandSpector (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Hallo!

Da ich grade eine neue Spinrute gekauft habe wäre diese Rolle ideal=) Dementsprechend würde ich sie fürs Spinnfischen auf Hecht,Zander und Barsch sowie fürs Köderfischangeln auf zander verwenden.

Gruß


----------



## Airklose (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Die Rolle an der Weser bei Bremen zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht, Zander, Barsch wäre echt klasse. Dann könnt ich mal wieder ordentlich was "reissen"...

Petri Air


----------



## 5836tobias (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich würde diese Rolle zum Spinnfischen in der Oder einsetzen!! Auf barsch, Hecht und zander! Aber auch auf Rapfen!!!
Und zum dropshot angeln auf die leichen Fischarten! 
Freundlich Grüße


----------



## Klinke (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich würde mir erstmal Schnur draufspulen ;-)

Dann würde ich sie nicht für einen speziellen Zweck verwenden, sondern immer so wie ich sie gerade brauche.
Heisst sowohl Spinnfischen auf Barsch Zander etc. aber eben auch mal an der Posenrute um auf Friedfische zu gehen.


----------



## JapanRot (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Also ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen mit dieser Rolle den Hornis in der Ostsee auf die Schuppen zu rücken.


----------



## Messi76 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Da meine "Billig-Rolle" am Wochenende von einem Karpfen zerlegt wurde, habe ich "Racheabsichten" und würde Ihn gerne mit dieser Rolle zur Strecke bringen ;-) 

Ok ich bin ein friedlicher Mensch, hauptsächlich würde Sie am Ismaninger Speichersee auf Barben zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## oyb (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Spinnattacken am Neckar auf Hecht, das kann die bestimmt!!!


----------



## Capreolustix (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Zander und Hecht an der Lahn.#6


----------



## Sharkhunter (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Also ich wuerde sie einsetzen zum Fischen auf Barsch,Hecht und co bei uns auf der Our und der Mosel und natuerlich auf den Baggerweihern in Remerschen


----------



## mainzel (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich würde die Rolle zum Grundangeln auf Aal und Zander benutzen.
#6#6#6


----------



## Schuschek (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich würde die Rolle zum mitleren Spinnfischen in Seen einsetzen. Zielbereich Hecht


----------



## mr.pink79 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich würde die Rolle zum mittleren Spinnfischen auf Zander in der Bleilochtalsperre einsetzten!:m


----------



## HH Thozu (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

bin zwar noch nicht lange dabei versuche es aber trotzdem wurde diese rolle zum spinnen auf barsche und forelle nehmen  ich bedanke mich schonmal invorraus auch wenn ich nicht gewinn aber für die chance 


 petri an alle die ans wasser kommen


----------



## TJ. (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich würde die Rolle zum Spinnfischen an meinem Hausgewässer dem Neckar verwenden und bei hoffentlich vielen großen Fischen alles abverlangen

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Joshmosh (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Da ich lediglich am Rhein (Worms, Rheindürkheim, Hamm) angeln kann, würde ich sie für so ziemlich alles einsetzen, was ich hier mache. Ich habe nämlich nur noch eine Rolle die in Ordnung ist, welche aber auch schon ihre 10 Jahren verschleiß hinter sich hat.
Konkret: Feedern in den Bunen, auf Brassen, Barben, Köderfische.
Auf der Erstzspule würde ich dickere Schnur, sagen wir, 25-30er draufspulen, um in der Dämmerung mit Köderfischen auf Zander und Wels zu Angeln, mit Würmern auf Aal, und in den Bunenfeldern auf Karpfen.
Die Übersetzung der Rolle eignet sich aber auch sehr gut zum Spinnfischen. Ich würde sie auch abends mitnehmen um auf Wels und Zander loszugehen (Gummifisch/Twister, Spinner, Wobbler).
Lieben Gruß, Josh aus Worms


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

ich würde die rollen am neckar zum spinnen einsetzen. Zander wären dann das ziel oder auch mal ein hecht oder wels. also in dieser reihenfolge. 
gruss olav


----------



## Roxsdaddy8 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Hallo,
ich würde sie eigentlich für alles verwenden. Habe noch keine eigene Rollte und Rute (benutze die Von meinem Vater) und als Schüler hatt man nicht gerade viel Geld ^^


----------



## Oinkoink (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Hallo,
ich würde die Rolle mal hier, mal dort einsetzen. Also zum spinnen, dropshoten, ansitzen und mal schauen wo sie am besten passt!


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Sie würde bei mir in der Ostsee zum Einsatz kommen. Auf Mefo, Butt und Dorsch. Weiterhin würde sie es mit den Räubern im Vereinsgewässer, Dieksee und Kellersee, bestimmt auch Plöner See, in der Trave und auch in der HHer-Elber zu tun bekommen. Hechte, Zander, Barsche, Aale und Forellen. Ansitzangeln sowie Spinnfischen. Angeln vom BB, vom kleinen Boot, sowie auch vom Kutter. Mit anderen Worten würde sie bei mir im Dauereinsatz sein #6!


----------



## grass-carp (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Guten Tag!
Ich würde die Rolle zum Spinnfischen, vor allem auf Hecht, in der Uecker oder im Bodden verwenden.
Ein Einsatz auf Graskarpfen wär auch nicht undenkbar...


----------



## Bombastus (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Sers!

_Ich würde die Rolle zum Spinnen auf Hechte und Barsche benutzen :]_

_Und des würde ich in Münster an der Werse oder im Dortmund-Ems-Kanal tun._

_GrEeTz_


----------



## Angelfreundin (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Hallo , 
wenn ich diese Rolle bekommen sollte werde ich sie mit an die Trave nehmen zum Spinnfischen auf meinen immer noch ausstehenden ersten Zander oder zum Ansitzangeln auf Aal.


----------



## DRU (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Mein Hausgewässer ist die Weser in Bremen, also die Ober und Unterweser. Primäre Zielfische sind Barsch und Zander, ob mit Spinner, Wobbler, Gummifische oder beim Dropschotten.


----------



## zanderzahn (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

...die rolle könnte mir helfen endlich meinen ersten metrigen HECHT zu landen, auf den ich seit 17 jahren warte...#c

...warscheinlich weiß das der hecht aber nicht und es ist ihm auch egal mit welcher rolle ich losgehe... |kopfkrat

das ding wäre trotzdem genial, da mir eine rolle fehlt (und das ständige umschrauben nervt...:g)

...viel spass dem gewinner!!!


----------



## Zocker (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Da ich endlich wieder zu den Anglern gehöre, würde ich Sie für mein neues Spinnkombo auf Hechte, Zander und Barsch einsetzen. 
Das Gewässer wäre der Haddorfer See von meinem neuen alten Angelverein und ein schöner Schwedenurlaub in diesem Jahr!:m


----------



## Revilo (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Tja die Rolle würde ich zum Angeln einsetzten :m zu was auch sonst?!:vik:
Würde damit sowohl auf Raubfische angeln (Spinnfischen) sowie sie aber auch zum Friedfischangeln (Feedern und Posenfischen) einsetzen.


----------



## crocodile (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich würde mit dem schicken Teil Angeln gehen. Zielfische: Alles was scharfe Zähne hat.


----------



## Basti1607 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich als Angelneuling und Jungangler würde sie zum Anfang beim Stippen einsetzen!
Oder vielleicht auch zum Raubfischangeln.


----------



## Crocodile_Hunter (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Hallo

Ganz klar eine schöne Rolle.
Für mich wäre der Einsatz ganz klar das Schleppen und Posenfischen auf Forellen :m

Grüßle


----------



## e_flyer (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Moin,
Ich würde die Rolle als Allroundrolle, zum Blinkern, Posen und Grundangeln nehmen!
Die wäre auf jedenfall immer dabei! 


Gruß Sandro!!


----------



## tomekk (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

moin, 
ich würde die Rolle zum angeln an der Weser benutzen. Da ich bis jetzt nur minderwertige Rollen besessen habe ( zwei sind mir beim letzten angeln an der Weser kaputt gegengen) käme mir eine qualitatif hochwertige Rolle gerade recht.
Weil wer min 100g Blei aus ein Gewässer mit sehr hoher Stöhmung ziehen will braucht was robustes.


mfg tomekk


----------



## Balticstar (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Hallo,

würde das Teil als Allrounder einsetzen wollen, in der Oder und einigen Gewässern in MOL.

mfg Markus


----------



## Galen (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Moin Moin!

Die "Ausdauer-Rolle" würde ich direkt im Juli vier Wochen mit nach Norwegen nehmen. Allerdings gehts ins Innlad, also an die Seen und Flüsse und damit auf die üblichen Verdächtigen, wie Barsch, Hecht, Zander und vielleicht auch mal ein Lachs 

Grüße


----------



## minden (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

...ich bräuchte sie für meine unberingte 12m Stippe#h|rolleyes










Falls die Kombi nicht ausgewogen genug damit ist, würd ich sie doch zum Zanderjiggen nehmen,..aber nur dann|supergri


----------



## Spinner23 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Für mich ist es *die* Rolle für große Boddenhechte und evtl. auch mal ne Meerforelle. Außerdem kann man damit bestimmt gut auf Dorsch mit leichtem Gerät angeln.


----------

